# Cpl Michael Spence - Now in Recovery



## niner domestic (27 Oct 2006)

The story is regarding Cpl Michael Spence and his recovery from injuries from the FF.  


Story is here:


http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html?id=fb33f5ab-b1ff-4d70-89c6-a9c6733b8004&k=72757


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Oct 2006)

Glad to hear that he's defying his physiotherapists and doing well, all things considered!


----------



## booted (27 Oct 2006)

This story shook me a little. It's nice to read he is at least walking. Even tho he has to use a cake and endure headaches.
A true hero.


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Oct 2006)




----------



## jollyjacktar (27 Oct 2006)

Tough kid!  Very mature in his lookout as well.  Hope he mends fast.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Oct 2006)

Thanks for sharing this - won't be easy, but sounds like a tough lad.


----------



## 3rd Herd (27 Oct 2006)

Niner D
thanks for posting the entire article from the Citizen. We recieved an edited version in our paper out here in Calgary.


----------



## mikesp1234 (6 Nov 2010)

I just came across this...Thanks everyone, my recovery went well and I am happy to say im still in the military working in Ottawa as a geotech.


----------



## Spanky (6 Nov 2010)

That is awesome news!  I can't even imagine the road you travelled.


----------



## the 48th regulator (6 Nov 2010)

mikesp1234 said:
			
		

> I just came across this...Thanks everyone, my recovery went well and I am happy to say im still in the military working in Ottawa as a geotech.



Welcome aboard Mike!!!

I, just like you, found this place, for the exact same reasons!  Trust me, You will be hooked to the site!

dileas

tess


----------



## Loachman (6 Nov 2010)

And welcome from me, too, Mike.

If you'd like to share your story between then and now, a lot of people would appreciate and be inspired by it.


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Nov 2010)

mikesp1234 said:
			
		

> I just came across this...Thanks everyone, my recovery went well and I am happy to say im still in the military working in Ottawa as a geotech.



Great to hear!


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (7 Nov 2010)

Mike: Glad to read about your recovery, and your continuing  exemplary service.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Nov 2010)

mikesp1234 said:
			
		

> I just came across this...Thanks everyone, my recovery went well and I am happy to say im still in the military working in Ottawa as a geotech.


Belated welcome to Army.ca - in addition to "well done", all I can say is "what Loachman said":


			
				Loachman said:
			
		

> If you'd like to share your story between then and now, a lot of people would appreciate and be inspired by it.


----------



## mike63 (13 Nov 2010)

Bravo Zulu Soldier!


----------



## mikesp1234 (11 Apr 2011)

As asked, I'll give you guys a bit of info how things are going now.  After my recovery, I went back to work at 1RCR in Jan 07.  I then decided, that due to my hearing loss, my time in the Infantry was over.  I chose to re-muster to Geomatic's.  In August of 2007 I was posted to Ottawa, and attended Algonquin College until August of 2009.  I currently work in Ottawa and am very happily in a relationship with a reservist RMS clerk.  

As far as recovery goes, I lost the hearing in my left ear permanently.  Luckily I am right on the baseline, so I am still fit for service...(As long as I stay away from too many concerts   ).  I lost most dexterity on my left side, and it is slowly coming back.  It will never be 100%, but I look forward to continued improvement.  And other than some scars (which my girlfriend thinks are pretty cool), I'm just a normal guy again.

As I am coming up on the 5 year anniversary of the incident, I have been reflecting back on everything that has happened.  While quite the experience, I think it has shaped me more into a person I am very proud to be.  I will never falter on my devotion to the CF and am very proud to wear this uniform every day of my life.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Apr 2011)

Thanks, again, for sharing - hope things keep getting better for you.


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Apr 2011)

Well done!


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Apr 2011)

Hi Michael

Welcome to the site!  I am SO HAPPY to hear of your recovery.  Please keep us informed, even of the mundane parts of your life.  We're a pretty tight knit group on here, all things considered.  You may find this site a bit addictive, so, forewarning is fair warning ;D


Take care, and I'm certain I can speak on behalf of us all when I say that we look forward to hearing more from you!


Techno


----------



## Danjanou (11 Apr 2011)

A bit addictive, techno is now failing his 12 step army.ca withdrawal program..... again.

Michael welcome aboard, you'll probably find quite a few collegues and friends here.


----------



## Dissident (11 Apr 2011)

Glad to hear you are doing well.


----------



## Sigger (11 Apr 2011)

Good on ya, brother.


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Apr 2011)

mikesp1234 said:
			
		

> As asked, I'll give you guys a bit of info how things are going now.  After my recovery, I went back to work at 1RCR in Jan 07.  I then decided, that due to my hearing loss, my time in the Infantry was over.  I chose to re-muster to Geomatic's.  In August of 2007 I was posted to Ottawa, and attended Algonquin College until August of 2009.  I currently work in Ottawa and am very happily in a relationship with a reservist RMS clerk.
> 
> As far as recovery goes, I lost the hearing in my left ear permanently.  Luckily I am right on the baseline, so I am still fit for service...(As long as I stay away from too many concerts   ).  I lost most dexterity on my left side, and it is slowly coming back.  It will never be 100%, but I look forward to continued improvement.  And other than some scars (which my girlfriend thinks are pretty cool), I'm just a normal guy again.
> 
> As I am coming up on the 5 year anniversary of the incident, I have been reflecting back on everything that has happened.  While quite the experience, I think it has shaped me more into a person I am very proud to be.  I will never falter on my devotion to the CF and am very proud to wear this uniform every day of my life.



Great.... now I feel like even more of a pathetic, inadequate, whiny wimp. Typical RCR, keeping us all on our toes. ;D

Well done! And remember, chicks dig scars. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6E4Oy6pFKQ


----------



## Infantry_wannabe (12 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the inspiration. You are exactly that to me. Hope things continue to go well for you.


----------

